
Severe Covid-19 patients have unique phenotype - hazeii
https://science.sciencemag.org/content/early/2020/07/10/science.abc6027
======
venki80
How do I know if I have this problem?

~~~
gojomo
This appears to be a blood test for the "Type-I IFN" factor referenced in the
study:

[https://dxterity.com/interferon-
type-1/#:~:text=The%20IFN%2D...](https://dxterity.com/interferon-
type-1/#:~:text=The%20IFN%2D1%20test%20measures,or%20Interferon%20Normal%20\(Low\)).

A quick search indicates there _might_ be something comparable from the usual
mass-market retail labs (Quest, LabCorp).

~~~
elliekelly
How interesting. I have lupus and I’m in a very small lupus-related subreddit
(<5,000 members) and we’ve had quite a few posts from people who are claiming
they had COVID-19 and now have lupus. I kind assumed they were just having the
lingering COVID symptoms that have been in the news rather than actual lupus.
Perhaps there is a relation after all?

------
1MachineElf
TL;DR:

"Based on our study, we propose that type I IFN deficiency is a hallmark of
severe COVID-19 and infer that severe COVID-19 patients might be potentially
relieved from the IFN deficiency by IFN administration and from exacerbated
inflammation by adapted anti-inflammatory therapies targeting IL-6 or TNF-α, a
hypothesis worth cautious testing."

~~~
lymeeducator
Perhaps enjoy some turmeric to lower IL-6, which is widely used to positive
effect in many non-pharma regimens and is also complimentary with some pharma.

[https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/27719643/](https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/27719643/)

